# 2014 Blazer Bay 2220 Fisherman 39995.00



## yamaha2016 (Nov 13, 2015)

CALL AND ASK FOR SONNY 361-651-2628
2014 Blazer Bay 2220 Fisherman powered by a Suzuki 175hp motor. Options on this clean boat include a Minn Kota trolling motor, Lowrance 9" unit, front and rear live wells, Lenco trim tabs, Atlas jack plate, 4 blade stainless steel prop, rear aft folding seats, 8ft Power Pole, front storage compartments w/ two rod lockers, 4 pull up stainless steel cleats, LED navigation lights, glove box, hydraulic steering, stereo w/ speakers, courtesy lights and aluminum trailer. 
CALL AND ASK FOR SONNY AT 361-651-2628:dance:


----------

